

Why there will never be another Da Vinci - poissonpie
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/7e528f0e-a780-11e0-beda-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1SkK7Em6A

======
jinushaun
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2770011>

